# 1750 blood angel DOA fun list



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone could provide any pointers on this list, it works quite well but is still far from the all conquering red army of death I wish it was, only times I tend to have problems is by the old drip feed of death, but its an outrageosly good fun army to use
HQ
Sanguinor 275

Elite
Sanguinary guard w/2 power fist 220
Sanguinary priest w/jump pack

Troops
3x10 man assault squad w/ power fist 225pts each
10 man tactical squad w/plasma gun, sergeant has storm bolter 183
All troops divided into combat squads

Fast attack
Vanguard veteran squad w/ jump packs, sergeant has power fist 175

Heavy support
Devastator squad w/ 3missile launchers and lascannon 145

Total 1748


----------

